# Isla Mujeres, Mexico



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Sitting here in Mexico. Its our fourth day and we fished the last three. Bite is pretty slow but the weather is right on. First day we caught plenty bonita and went one for two on sails. Day two added one more sail and day three was kings and bonita. Trying to save baits for when bite gets good next month. We are fishing here through March so will keep forum posted.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet its nice down there right now. I'm going to try to make it down to marathon here in a few weeks with some buddies if i can get the time off. The sail bite there has been pretty consistent from what i'm hearing with an average of 4-10 shots a day.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/9/2008)*I bet its nice down there right now. I'm going to try to make it down to marathon here in a few weeks with some buddies if i can get the time off. The sail bite there has been pretty consistent from what i'm hearing with an average of 4-10 shots a day.


count me in hood


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/9/2008)*I bet its nice down there right now. I'm going to try to make it down to marathon here in a few weeks with some buddies if i can get the time off. The sail bite there has been pretty consistent from what i'm hearing with an average of 4-10 shots a day.
> ...


You're getting your chris' mixed up Woody


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (12/9/2008)*
> ...


Haha good job Woody....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

so many chris's....oh god.



i think i blacked out.

well whatever yall are both pieces in my book. ill have fun with either of yall


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thansk for the report ! Catch em up..Patrick


----------

